

Ask HN: Computing/Biology Resources? - fizx

I never took the opportunity to learn much biology in college, but now as I see computing and biology having increasing impact on each other, I'd love to learn more biology.  Anyone have preferences on a good freshman-level biology overview text?  Upper-division/graduate level molecular bio?  Any potential ideas for opportunites to use programming, data mining, and algorithms experience to break into a hybrid career?
======
davi
I learned from the third edition of this textbook, and it was excellent; maybe
others can confirm this for the most recent edition:

Molecular Biology of the Cell - Fifth Edition
<http://www.garlandscience.com/textbooks/0815341059.asp>

You can get a feel for lots of textbooks here, by searching within them for
things you're interested in:

<http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/entrez?db=books>

------
sarosh
[http://biology.plosjournals.org/perlserv/?request=index-
html...](http://biology.plosjournals.org/perlserv/?request=index-
html&issn=1545-7885&ct=1)

and

<http://www.ploscompbiol.org/home.action>

------
bcater
I really enjoyed Guyton:

[http://www.amazon.com/Textbook-Medical-Physiology-Arthur-
Guy...](http://www.amazon.com/Textbook-Medical-Physiology-Arthur-
Guyton/dp/072168677X)

I wasn't a biology major, but from what I understand, this is a standard in
the field.

------
fizx
Thank you so much everyone!

------
Rod
You might find this book useful and interesting:

A Computer Scientist's Guide to Cell Biology
<http://books.google.com/books?id=nAjhrOyBhIoC>

